# Hat off to you that do M25 daily



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

What a cunt of a road that motorway is tbh, yesterday I travelled down to Essex to stay with my brother and it took four hours due to road works and wankers thinking their cars are bumper cars. On way home today it was ok until J15 then dead stop.......ENded up as a 5 hour journey. So all that do the daily drive I admire you for patience


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Does that change your opinion from last weekend ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Does that change your opinion from last weekend ?


shug i have to say i have travelled most motorways in the SW and never have i seen such poor driving skills.....so yes i agree with you.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers mate.

M25 really is the worst road in UK, I try and avoid it between 7 & 9, and 5 to 7 in the evenings.

Even been stuck in jams at 2 on a Sunday morning on the dartford bit before, most roads are empty then


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gaz all our engineers start at 4/5am just to get where they are going I dony envy them one bit.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

you should have gone the scenic route, called in on a few members on the way...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denTTed said:


> you should have gone the scenic route, called in on a few members on the way...


i was to and from a funeral john, so was knacked tbh lol.


jamman said:


> Gaz all our engineers start at 4/5am just to get where they are going I dony envy them one bit.


well i have seen rough as fek drioving but some on the 25 are or appear suicidal :?


----------

